# Jigging reel - Daiwa Opus Bull 6000 vs Shimano Spheros 14000



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Keen to get into a bit of jigging, but I can't decide between the two reels. Would normally prefer the Daiwa, but I haven't been able to find much info on it, whilst the Spheros has a pretty good reputation as a tough reel. The daiwa pulls higher drag at about 15kg, and both have similar spool capacities.

Price wise, I've tracked down the Daiwa for $130, whilst the Shimano is $209. Has anybody had any experience with either?


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

On this one go the shimano. Call them and get the upgrade kit.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah Ant I've got 2 x Spheros 14000FA's and they've been punished by salt without any damage.
Great reels. One is loaded with 50lb braid (for the yak) and the other 30lb mono (rocks and yak).

Here's what I did when I bought them 9 months ago.
Got the $30 upgrade kit from Dumphy Sports. 3 x carbon washers and a bearing for the handle.
First I opened up the guts of the reels completely and put in the handle bearing. Really easy job. Then I pumped the internals full of inox grease (heaps of grease) and reassembled.
Then I popped the waterproof drag with a screwdriver and swapped out the washers and greased them up too. When everything was reassembled i filled every exposed screw hole with more inox.

I fully serviced both reels last weekend and only found the most minute bit of salt calcification in one reel. I hose my reels with freshwater after every use and spray with WD40.

These reels are great because they are basic to assemble and reassemble without stuffing them up. They also work really well when pumped full of inox.


----------



## Hobie-wan (Mar 10, 2006)

Itchy, I would go the daiwa for the money they certainly seem like a good reel. Here is a link that may be of some help http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/index.cf ... oduct=Opus


----------

